# Dario darios - Pat (mykiss) has 300!!



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got back from pats, mykiss, in richmond, and he has 300 darios...they are gorgeous and I had to post this because i know there are a few of us that love them and always want to know how to get some! BEAUTIFUL!


AND, if you love snakeheads, there are tons and they are huge! I got myself a smaller one to live with my other 4 that I already have...

 thx Pat! hope you dont mind my excitement and my sharing with the world  before you post things yourself. Hope that was okay!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was there as well, Dario Darios incredibly adorable looking. Snakeheads, very colorful and tons of different kinds of unique shrimps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, I didn't know about the Dario Darios.....


----------

